# 16dpo no af/bfn!?!? How late was your bfp?



## knowthyself

I am currently 16dpo and still no sign of af. As of now I am three days late, and confused! I thought I had implantation bleeding on 8dpo after having light pink discharge after :sex: Is there anyone that can shed light on the situation and what's going on? How late did you get your BFP?


----------



## orchidlily222

I'm in the same spot! going crazy. no af now between 2-4 days late; still bfn as of this morning which was 16ish dpo. I feel dizzy and tired and nauseous and constipated but who knows what is going on--I am waiting for anything to happen day to day from this point on. Went for a blood test yesterday so gonna wait for results from that or AF. I know that for many people their hcg processes slower (low progesterone and other factors) and people can not get positive urine for as late as 6-8 weeks (the latest I have heard of online)! If I have to wait that long to know what's up I may go mad though :). Let me know how it goes for you and if you get blood levels!


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

My mum was getting negative tests for three months. She thought it was her menopause (conceived at 39 yrs old.) She got a scan and they wouldn't let her see the screen. Then a week later she got a letter in the post saying she was pregnant. She gave birth to my little brother who is 14 this year and intelligent and healthy.


----------



## taylorxx

How longs your LP? Do you chart or use OPKs? There's a chance you ovulated later than you thought which would explain why you're still getting BFNs. xx


----------



## Tinyfeets

I got my BFP today! CD 42! A full two weeks after AF was due. I tested almost everyday since missing and all BFN's. This morning I got a faint BFP on a $store test. 
Did a FRER this afternoon. BFP. 

There's hope :)


----------



## knowthyself

Thanks so much ladies! There is still no sign of af so I am keeping hope alive. I do use OPk and ovulated on cd14 then had positive opk's from 9dpo til 11dpo. I'm hoping af stays away and I get a late bfp and healthy little seed.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

12dpo, 2 barely there lines. 14dpo, same and a negative digi. 18dpo positive digi and confirmation at doctors. :)


----------



## knowthyself

got my bfp today ladies! there is hope so hang in there :D


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Congrats hun!! I'm so happy for you :):)


----------



## knowthyself

thank you so much! baby dust to you!


----------



## jcjacquie

5 months TTC last cycle I had two very BFP but AF came. Not sure what happened there. This time I just feel different, Crampy, Mean, Sore...ugh. I am 16 DPO soon to be 17 Dpo in a half hour. The tests that i took today all have a very faint line from the IC to frer. I am cramping like AF is about to show up any minute.

Can someone look at my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/486504//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

How do I put my chart up?


----------



## Ladylinks

Hi. I think you have to change settings in FF to allow others to see your chart, in the mean time why don't you post your tests I do love a good nose at squinters :D 

GL!!


----------

